# Cheese Recommendations



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

I was re-watching this Monty Python sketch: 



 and it sparked my hunger for cheese. I'm not sure what cheese to get, however, so I'm asking for recommendations to put on my list. I already enjoy Brie, parmesan, mozzarella, and feta, but I'm looking for more suggestions as to what I should check out.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Havarti: creamy, buttery, sweet

Farmers: slightly salty (as many farmers are).

New York Extra Sharp Cheddar: Fuggedaboudit! (In a good way).


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I have had the following from Costco, Fry's, or Trader Joe's that I have enjoyed:

Piave Stravecchio
Dubliner
Black Pepper BellaVitano
New Zealand Cheddar


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Based on the OPs likes ... Jarlsberg.
If you'd like to be a tad more adventurous, try Cheshire (not to be confused with Cheddar.)

About Cheddar, it should be a very light cream colour so if you see it much more orange, then they have added Annatto seed as colouring. Here is the story of why that was originally done ... http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2013/11/07/243733126/how-17th-century-fraud-gave-rise-to-bright-orange-cheese


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I just love cheese!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

TennysonsHarp said:


> I was re-watching this Monty Python sketch:
> 
> 
> 
> and it sparked my hunger for cheese. I'm not sure what cheese to get, however, so I'm asking for recommendations to put on my list. I already enjoy Brie, parmesan, mozzarella, and feta, but I'm looking for more suggestions as to what I should check out.


Wherever you are in the world, seek out cheese made by by local farmers from cows', sheep's or goats' milk, unpasteurised if you can get it (and assuming you don't have a medical condition that would making eating raw milk products unwise), and enjoy!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I am partial to a nice piece of unpasteurised morbier.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Try to find a place nearby with free samples.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Try to find a place nearby with free samples.


Bon Appécheese!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Cornwall is noted for its dairy produce so its appropriate that they make one of my favourite cheeses - Cornish Yarg. The outside is covered with pressed nettles.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Wherever you are in the world, seek out cheese made by by local farmers from cows', sheep's or goats' milk, unpasteurised if you can get it (and assuming you don't have a medical condition that would making eating raw milk products unwise), and enjoy!


Memories of some great Lancashire cheese when I used to go to the Rossendale Valley.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For the love of mercy, will somebody please open the windows?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Cornwall is noted for its dairy produce so its appropriate that they make one of my favourite cheeses - Cornish Yarg. The outside is covered with pressed nettles.


That looks lovely. Mmmmmm!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

try a Gouda. smoked is good. roquefort, but buy it in a wheel/wedge. Camembert is nice. gruyere cheese for onion soup or quiche. i like a sharp cheddar in black coating. if you like parm try pecorino romano. 
in the clip he mentions a few good ones Bel Paese is one there are a couple more. Stilton is like roquefort/blue. gorgonzola is similar. and if you can find it Fontinella and fontina. both good stuff oh yea...parmigiano reggiano. and asiago. a ton more i can't think of but have used!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Testun al Barolo


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm not eating cheese at the moment. Unfortunately I have cravings. Listening to the following hasn't helped at all;

FRANK ZAPPA: The voice of cheese (includes a naughty word)






More cheese:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

It's very runny
bring forth the fromage


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

cwarchc said:


> It's very runny
> bring forth the fromage


"It's runnier than you'd like, sir."
"I don't care how excrementally runny it is, bring forth le fromage de la belle France qui s'appelle Camembert!"


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Maytag Blue. So good!


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a fondness for Bucheron, it goes so well with a good Burgundy.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

What about Wensleydale Cheese from Hawes in the Yorkshire Dales? Very light and crumbly.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Merl said:


> That looks lovely. Mmmmmm!


It's as nice as it looks - Yarg has a great texture as well as taste.


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

This past Saturday I was able to go shopping, and I ended up spending $46.75 on bread, ginger ale, and six different cheeses. Money well spent, I say. I picked up some feta, some gouda, some Parmisiano-Reggiano, some provolone wrapped with salami, some double-creme Brie, and some Norwegian Jarlsberg.


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

I finished the feta (delicious) and the salami and provolone (also delicious.) Up next: Norwegian Jarlsberg.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Stilton* - the more strongly decrepit the better.

*Boursin* - lovely cream cheese with garlic & herbs, ideal on crackers.

*And* -


----------

